# *NEW* pics of my REplanted Fluval Ebi



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

got this tank early december and have been cycling it fishless with ammonia, i jumped on babypiggy's plant sale that just came up and i just finnished planting it here are a few pics, its sitting beside my computer here 

plants are:
Limnophila aquatica
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosa Nervis'
and x-mass moss up front

i'll be moving some red cherry shrimp and S grade CRS into it after i get back from xmas holidays

*edit: updated pics on 2nd page*


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i would go with plants that have smaller leaves and don't grow as tall, the plants arent really proportionate to your tank.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Mike, isn't the Ebi a great tank? Yours is already looking good, the water's already not very cloudy.

I don't know much about the particular plants that you've got in there, but I would suggest moving a few of them to your shrimp tank to create a little more room for your moss there in the front. What would you think of moving all but one of the light green plants that are in the front into your other tank, to open up your space in the front a bit? Your plants are probably going to grow. The mix of colours is nice.

Do you have a timer for your lights, for when you're away? I have one that you can use, if you'd like.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will definitely be thick in there real quick , but looks cool Mike. You might just want moss in the front half since your going to have the shrimp in there, Ill have to get out that way soon and get you some of that flame moss I have , that would definitely look cool in there.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

wow so much plants, I think it is a little over planted, it will be so dense later on all you see is a thick bush, you should try to make a foreground and put some nice bushy but tinier tall plants at the back.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ya il prly thin it out a bit, had no idea how much i was getting lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice, love the background


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so which of the limnophilia do you guys think i should leave in, the one on the center or the one on the right?
also am i sposed to trim the bottoms of all the stems? i just planted them in the ceramic rings they came in, theres several stems in each ring with a bit of white foam holding them in... total plant noob here
problem i was having if i tried separating the stems out of the rings is the plants would float up out of the substrate so i left them in


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not an expert but i think u should leave tall plant on the very back, Limnophila aquatica and the Hygrophila polysperma take some out, looks like u have 3 stems of each? maybe take 1 of each out and leave 2 and 2 on the back and leave the moss on front? check how it looks like


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's usually recommended that you remove the clay ring if there is one, and then remove the strip of foam, and plant the stems separately so that they don't rot. You can probably wait to do this until after your exams and such.

I also have trouble keeping the stems down, although I find that it's a bit easier if you put a few of them into the substrate together, as a grouping. Another thing you can do is cut the strip of lead that is wrapped around the plants with the foam into a few smaller sections, and loosely bend the strip of metal around the base of your plant stem clusters for awhile. You can remove this later once they've rooted.

There are many plant experts here to give you advice about trimming stem bottoms and so on. I'm not an expert!



Mferko said:


> so which of the limnophilia do you guys think i should leave in, the one on the center or the one on the right?
> also am i sposed to trim the bottoms of all the stems? i just planted them in the ceramic rings they came in, theres several stems in each ring with a bit of white foam holding them in... total plant noob here
> problem i was having if i tried separating the stems out of the rings is the plants would float up out of the substrate so i left them in


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ah ok mebbe i should pick up some lead strips from april there is none here


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

do i trim the bottoms of the stems or no?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ok i took everyones advice and thinned it out a bit, removed 1 cluster of each plant and split the remaining 2 into a bunch more little ones, trimmed the bottoms off while underwater to prevent an air bubble getting in the stem then used lead weights (thank you April) to hold em down
here is how it looks now:
































thanks for looking


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a bad start, but the plant at the front will grow too quickly. My suggestion is a small carpet plant at the front, leave the hygro at the back. If you like the cabomba, my suggestion is to do the back half cabomba, half hygro.


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

looking good so far.

i would probably get some wood and attach some anubia/fern/moss onto it 
and the two type of plants you got from me will grow tall.. so they are good for the back of the tank and maybe half of the sides..


dwarf hairgrass would look good in the mid/foreground

i'm also running this tank at work.
and the dwarf hairgrass seem to be doing ok with the 15 watt compact flourescent.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ok cool thanks, mebbe i'll rearrange it again and put them all along the back and sides then try to attach some flame moss to some wood for the center
i wonder if its worth picking up a second one of these lights and having 2 of them on here? i havent noticed any pearling yet


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely agree with putting the hygro in the back, it grows like a weed.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

no co2 = no pearling (well, VERY rare).


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

nice setup, but i noticed you haven't removed the plastic cover for the thermometer.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not going to either  had another one shatter at the bottom


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Really? What was the cause of the shattering? Hmmm i wonder if i should start worrying now...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think just a fish swimming into it, just noticed it was shattered one day and all the liquid was gone, shouldnt happen in this tank since its just shrimp but im paranoid now lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

second 13W fluval light is only 31 bucks from our sponsor pets and ponds, its on order 
Fluval 13 Watt Mini Power Compact Light Fixture - With Polished Reflector - Pets & Ponds
i wonder if 3 would be too many?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Your shrimps will all have nice tans! 
I think if you turn on all 3, you might send your shrimps into shock. lol.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, i was thinking it might help if i wanted to try glosso or HC and some flame moss
decided il just do 2


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Im growing HC in my EBI. It's doing fine with 1 light.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i changed it again:
















does limnophila flower? this top part looks different.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking good. Your shrimps are going to like it in there.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, your Fluval is looking very pretty now! I like your new arrangement. Good mix of colours. I think I'll work on my Ebi today, too.

I have the shield on my mini Ebi thermometer, too. I couldn't pull it off and figured I'd just leave it on to protect it during filter changes and so on. I am sure that they're easy to break as they are slender.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

added some crystal black shrimp today from April, second light should arrive any day now too.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

This plant is just too big for this tank. You would be much better off with something smaller or even nothing at all. The other plants will fill the space in and you will be able to keep things in scale.









does limnophila flower? this top part looks different.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like how the limno aquatica looks and the shrimp seem to like it too but i wouldnt mind thinning it out some, i alrdy took all but 4 of the hygro stems out
do you have anything more appropriate sized for me?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw Mferko's Ebi in person today and it's looking really good. The shrimp are gorgeous and they are enjoying the plants. He's got two 13 watt lights set up over it and the water is crystal clear. 

I think I'm going to rescape my Ebi now that I've been freshly inspired!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the recent changes. What is the fluffy looking plant in the front there. It looks like Cabomba but not? Not sure.

Also, is that a marineland stealth heater?

Nice work. I too am inspired


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the cabomba looking plant is the limnophila aquatica that couch thinks is too big lol
and yes its a stealth heater 
heres more recent pics:


----------

